# Christian audio responses to occult, freemasonry



## RamistThomist (Nov 17, 2014)

What are some good mp3s responding to the Occult and Freemasonry from a Christian perspective?


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2014)

Freemasonry: A Dangerous Cult | SermonAudio.com


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 17, 2014)

Jake said:


> Freemasonry: A Dangerous Cult | SermonAudio.com



Thank you. Actually, Sermon Audio has a lot on this.


----------



## Jake (Nov 18, 2014)

ReformedReidian said:


> Jake said:
> 
> 
> > Freemasonry: A Dangerous Cult | SermonAudio.com
> ...



It appears so. Well, I think you should be able to trust John Otis, as he appears to have several things there. He's been good in defending Christianity against other errors that I have listened to him on, although I have not listened to him on Freemasonry.


----------

